# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Apple nâng cấp iCal, iChat trên Mac OS X Lion Preview 2

## minhtien123

qua thử nghiệm cho thấy, những lỗi nhỏ trên bản preview đầu tiên đã được khắc phục, hệ thống hoạt động nhanh hơn và ít nóng hơn. bên cạnh điều chỉnh hiệu năng của lõi hệ thống, cũng như bao gồm tất cả những đặc trưng ở phiên bản preview 1 mà 24h đã có bài viết tổng quan về nó. thì ở phiên bản preview 2 này, 2 ứng dụng quen thuộc trên mac os là ical, ichat đã có những thay đổi đáng mong đợi.

ngoài những thay đổi ở bản preview đầu tiên, giao diện của ical đã được thay đổi trông đẹp mắt hơn rất nhiều, và có thể dễ dàng nhận thấy nó cũng mang dáng vẻ giống trên ios.



giao diện mới của ical

ichat là một công cụ chat rất quen thuộc trên mac os. với ichat, bạn có thể đàm thoại audio và video, remote desktop của máy mac khác để làm việc. trước đây, nếu muốn sử dụng tài khoản yahoo của mình trên ichat, người dùng sẽ phải làm rất nhiều bước qua các server trung gian, việc này khá phức tạp và có nguy cơ bảo mật tiềm ẩn. nhưng giờ đây một tin rất vui là ichat sẽ chính thức hỗ trợ cả yahoo, bạn có thể lựa chọn yahoo để đăng nhập và trò chuyện với bạn bè trên ichat với tài khoản yahoo của mình. đây là một tin rất vui khi phiên bản yahoo messenger trên mac os không được đánh giá cao.



đăng nhập bằng tài khoản yahoo trên ichat.

ngoài ra, một thay đổi nhỏ trên ichat nữa đó là khi trò chuyện với bạn bè, và một người nào đó gởi cho bạn link đễn một trang web, thì chức năng mới mang tên “live preview” sẽ giúp bạn xem nhanh nội dung trang web đó. cụ thể, khi bạn rê chuột vào link trang web, một pop-up sẽ xuất hiện hiển thị nội dung trang web đó, khi bạn rê chuột ra ngoài link, cửa sổ đó cũng sẽ biến mất, rất tiện lợi.



chức năng live preview mới trên ichat

trên đây là 2 trong nhiều sự thay đổi mà phiên bản preview 2 của mac os x lion mang lại. với những thay đổi trên, ical trông đẹp hơn với giao diện phù hợp với chức năng mà nó mang lại. ichat giờ đây đã tiện hơn rất nhiều khi bạn có thể sử dụng nhiều tài khoản trên ichat, giờ đây đã bao gôm cả yahoo!.

----------

